# Warum einen eigenen Router kaufen?



## Brotregal (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi, 
bald werde ich von Vodafone, Kabelinternet beziehen. Ich habe das Glück, in ein Gebiet zu ziehen wo es 500 Mbit im Download mit  50mbit Upload gibt (und diese auch wirklich zur Verfügung stehen). 

Da ich neu Kunde bin und im ersten Jahr eh nur 20€ zahle und hauptsächlich im Internet unterwegs bin habe ich diesen Tarif genommen. 

Von vodafone wird ein Standart Router mit WLAN kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob sich ein Umstieg auf einen eigenen Kabel Router (Fritzbox 6590) überhaupt loht.
Das Teil ist ziemlich teuer und ich weiß nicht was ich daraus für einen Mehrwert ziehen würde. Gibt es da wesentliche Vorteile zu dem Standart Vodafone Router? 

Mein PC ist per LAN Kabel angebunden  und ich habe jede Menge WLAN Geräte im Haus sowie leider auch sehr dicke Wände die bis zu 70cm massiv sind. Das Gebäude war vor 50 Jahren noch ein Gefängnis. ;P 

Lohnt sich da schon die Fritzbox bezüglich WLAN? 
Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung.
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar. 

MfG


----------



## PHENOMII (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann nur dringend davon abraten, bei Vodafone das Internet über Kabel zu beziehen. Die Daten hören sich immer schön an - zu Zeiten, wo die Menschen arbeiten, sind diese Downloadraten tatsächlich möglich, aber ich kann dir fast garantieren, dass du ab 18:00 Uhr große Probleme haben könntest.

Ich habe zu Hause eine 200mbit Leitung von Vodafone, bin aber meistens erst Abends zu Hause. Von der versprochenen Leistung habe ich Abends ca. 3-8 mbit Download. Der Upload ist immer wunderbar.

Es kann natürlich von Wohnort zu Wohnort variieren, aber falls du eine Alternative (Glasfaser möglich) hast, dann kann ich nur dringend von Vodafones Kabelnetz abraten.

Die Segmente sind seit der Übernahme von Kabel Deutschland in vielen Teilen Deutschlands überlastet und es ist vielerorts seit Monaten keine Besserung in Sicht.

Ich quäle mich jetzt fast nen Jahr mit Vodafone herum, habe aber keine andere Alternative.

Ich würe mich vielleicht mal im Vodafone-Forum schlau machen, ob du da vielleicht jemanden in deiner Umgebung findest und wie die Kabelnetz-Infrastruktur ausschaut.

Ich bin durch den Verein gebrandmarkt und möchte nur davor warnen, bevor blind ein Kabelvertrag abgeschlossen wird.

Und zum Kabelrouter: Der CH7466CE verichtet seinen Dienst. Bin mit der  WLan-Signalqualität ganz zufrieden, bist aber was die  Einstellungsvielfalt angeht, gegenüber einer FritzBox natürlich deutlich  eingeschränkter. Aber wenn du dieses Gerät "normal" nutzen  möchtest(anschließen und gut), so hast du keinen Mehrwert gegenüber  einer Fritzbox.


----------



## PHENOMII (30. Oktober 2017)

Sorry - Doppelpost!


----------



## ParaEXE (31. Oktober 2017)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> Ich kann nur dringend davon abraten, bei Vodafone das Internet über Kabel zu beziehen. Die Daten hören sich immer schön an - zu Zeiten, wo die Menschen arbeiten, sind diese Downloadraten tatsächlich möglich, aber ich kann dir fast garantieren, dass du ab 18:00 Uhr große Probleme haben könntest.
> 
> Ich habe zu Hause eine 200mbit Leitung von Vodafone, bin aber meistens erst Abends zu Hause. Von der versprochenen Leistung habe ich Abends ca. 3-8 mbit Download. Der Upload ist immer wunderbar.
> 
> ...



Hatte genau die selben Probleme Sonderkündigungsrecht ist durch!

Tags über alles schick aber sobald man Abends nach Hause kommt und Zocken wollte konntest die Leitung vergessen.

Problem hatte ich seit März/2016 und das was Phenomi gesagt hat stimmt. Upload alles ok Download von 100Mbit runter auf 2,5 bis 16Mbit alles dabei. Packetverluste von 10-35 Prozent.

Musst du wissen wenns blöd kommt bist 2. Jahre gebunden! Wenn Sie dich nicht aus Kulanz raus lassen. Da hilft dann nur beweise sammeln mit Speedtest und WinMTR und das über Monate.

Alles gute


----------



## pedi (31. Oktober 2017)

ich bin seit über 8 jahren bei kabel deutschland, jetzt vodafon und habe mit dem hier möglichen 400 Mbit KEINERLEI probleme.
lass dich nicht verunsichern, solche schreiberlinge wie die vorposter gibts bei J E D E M anbieter.
kannst ja spasseshalber mal bei telekom, 1&1 usw. suchen, die haben ALLE probleme. jedenfalls wenn man im internet liest-es schreiben aber NUR die, die probleme haben.
achso: ich habe den router gemietet.
falls es probleme damit geben sollte, ist der provider dein ansprechpartner, nicht mediamarkt und co.
es können daher keine ausreden kommen nach dem motto, ist ein fremdrouter fragen sie da nach.
mir ist das die 5,- pro monat wert.


----------



## ParaEXE (31. Oktober 2017)

pedi schrieb:


> ich bin seit über 8 jahren bei kabel deutschland, jetzt vodafon und habe mit dem hier möglichen 400 Mbit KEINERLEI probleme.
> lass dich nicht verunsichern, solche schreiberlinge wie die vorposter gibts bei J E D E M anbieter.
> kannst ja spasseshalber mal bei telekom, 1&1 usw. suchen, die haben ALLE probleme. jedenfalls wenn man im internet liest-es schreiben aber NUR die, die probleme haben.
> achso: ich habe den router gemietet.
> ...




Sie Glücklicher, denn den Stress wünsche ich keinem.

Aber vllt kann der TE in 3-4 Monaten mal Feedback geben. Dann sieht er es ja


----------



## pedi (31. Oktober 2017)

das glücklichsein betrifft nur nur mich, sondern auch kumpels und bekannte.
einer wohnt 500 meter entfernt, die anderen mehrere kilometer weiter weg-keiner jammert, jeder ist ist mit KD/VF sehr zufrieden.
kommt möglicherweise auch darauf an wo man wohnt, wir haben das glück, im ländlich geprägten unterallgäu zu wohnen. dass es in ballungsgebieten anders aussieht ist ja möglich.
nichts desto trotz-einen perfekten fehlerfreien internetanbieter gibt es nicht, egal wie er heisst.
gestern z.b. hatte UM einen fast kompletten ausfall des festnetzes im verbreitungsgebiet.
Update#Unitymedia: Aktuell kein Festnetztelefon in Teilen von BW - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de


----------



## ParaEXE (31. Oktober 2017)

Naja Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist kein Ballungsgebiet denk ich. Und jammern tut hier sicher keiner das sind erfahrungen die gemacht worden sind.

Mir wäre es anders auch Lieber der ganze stress ist es nicht Wert


----------



## pedi (31. Oktober 2017)

sicher sind das erfahrungen.
das dumme ist nur, dass im internet ausschliesslich negative erfahrungen zu lesen sind.
von zigtausend zufriedenen kunden liest man nichts.
diese erfahrungen sind daher sehr einseitig und mit allerhöchster vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## ParaEXE (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich wünsch dem TE viel Glück, denn wenn es nicht läuft wer er an uns Denken 

Alles gute!

Ps.: Ich wart jetzt auch seit 10.10. auch auf den Telekom anschluss :-/

Genau so stressig!


----------



## Noname1987 (31. Oktober 2017)

Da hilft nur googeln nach Erfahrungen in der direkten Wohnumgebung ... hatte ähnliche sorgen mit Unity Media und habe im Endeffekt nichts negatives zu melden. Wohnte ich aber z.B. noch in Essen sähe das wahrscheinlich anders aus.


----------



## fotoman (31. Oktober 2017)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Naja Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist kein Ballungsgebiet denk ich. Und jammern tut hier sicher keiner das sind erfahrungen die gemacht worden sind.


Auch in Cuxhaven wird es nicht nur den Stadtkern geben und erfahrungsgemäß schreiben sowieos fast nur die Leute, die Probleme haben.



Brotregal schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ziemlich teuer und ich weiß nicht  was ich daraus für einen Mehrwert ziehen würde.


Damit ist die  Frage doch schon beantwortet. Du hast offensichtlich keine weitern  Anwendungen für einen eignen Router. Und da der von VF kostenlos ist, kannst Du doch einfach testen, was er taugt und dann im Zweifel noch umsteigen.

Ich  hatte 7 Jahre lang das Standard-Kabelmodem von KD (oder halt jetzt VF)  und dahinter einen eigenen Router. Jetzt bei der Telekom war es eine  einfache Rechnung. Router für X Euro/Monat mieten gegen den Kauf eines eigenen (wie  lange hält er, was kann er mehr, was nutze ich davon, will ich, dass mir  die Telekom ungefragt den Router aktualisieren kann usw.). Falls VF immer noch dieses Gast-WLan zwangsweise aktiviert, wenn  man den WLan-Router kostenlos bekommt, wäre das für mich schon ein Grund genug für einen eigenen Router.



ParaEXE schrieb:


> Ps.: Ich wart jetzt auch seit 10.10. auch auf den  Telekom anschluss :-/


Ich warte "nur" auf den VDSL-Ausbau, was  angeblich in ein paar Wochen der Fall sein soll. Bis dahin lebe ich mit DSL sehr gut, imm Upload sogar besser wie vorher bei Kabel mit 32/2.

Gäbe es hier in der  Wohnung (neben unbrauchbaren FTTH-Angeboten des örtlichen Versorgers)  und VDSL der Telekom auch noch Vodafone, hätte ich meinen 7 Jahre lang  problemlos funktionierernden Anschluss liebend gerne mitgenommen und von  32/2 auf 500/50 umgestellt (in der alten Wohnung, ca. 200m Luftlinie entfernt, hätte ich ihn laut Werbung buchen können).  Kurz vor der Übernahme durch VF gab es auch mal Probleme, dass von den 32 MBit Down Abends nur 8-16 ankamen, Das hatte sich aber schell erledigt, vermutlich wollten die Nachbarn nicht so lange auf Netflix und sonstigen, badbreitenverschwendenden Mist verzichten und haben sich beschwert.


----------



## Brotregal (31. Oktober 2017)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. 
Ich kann die ersten Beiträge durchaus verstehen.  
Allerdings Wechsel ich von der Telekom ( DSL bis zu 16000) und da war es auch nicht besser. Ich habe erstmal viel Geld bezahlt und NIE meine 16000 ansatzweise bekommen. Downloadgeschwindigkeiten grenzten schon an betrug und Online spielen grade so möglich wenn niemand anderes das Internet nutzte im Haus. GTA V (so steht es in Stein gemeißelt) lud bei mir über 5 Tage und Nächte durchgehend runter und wo das Spiel runter geladen war, konnte ich noch mal 15 Stunden lang ein Update ziehen. 

Schlechter als vorher kann es für mich eigentlich nicht kommen. Das Kabelnetz ist aber laut Vormieterin, Nachbarn und Arbeitskollegen nicht überlastet und es soll wohl sogar mehr ankommen als angegeben. Egal zu welcher Zeit auch nach dem in dem Ort die 500 Mbit angeboten werden. Ich hoffe also das es so bleibt. Ansonsten bezahle ich immer hin 25€ weniger als vorher. 

MfG


----------



## ParaEXE (31. Oktober 2017)

Brotregal schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
> Ich kann die ersten Beiträge durchaus verstehen.
> Allerdings Wechsel ich von der Telekom ( DSL bis zu 16000) und da war es auch nicht besser. Ich habe erstmal viel Geld bezahlt und NIE meine 16000 ansatzweise bekommen. Downloadgeschwindigkeiten grenzten schon an betrug und Online spielen grade so möglich wenn niemand anderes das Internet nutzte im Haus. GTA V (so steht es in Stein gemeißelt) lud bei mir über 5 Tage und Nächte durchgehend runter und wo das Spiel runter geladen war, konnte ich noch mal 15 Stunden lang ein Update ziehen.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt versuch macht klug! 
Ich war vorher 9. Jahre Telekom Kunde und da kamen immer 14,4Mbit an und Upload war bei 2,2Mbit über Annex J mit FritzBox 7272 Pingzeiten zwischen 25-32ms ohne Ausreißer bei der 16er

Ist schon komisch alles. Wünsch aber alles gute. Freut mich wenns bei dir klappen sollte!


----------

